# entitlement to redundancy? finish job fri, start new one mon??



## aoc (28 Oct 2008)

Just wondering, family member being made redundant - got 4 weeks notice (as was entitlement), but only has work for 2 weeks - to this friday.

He has found a new job (there are still some out there), to start next mon. can he technically start a new job if his P. 45 from current employer will have a finish date of 2 weeks time on it? 

and will he lose any entitlement to his redundancy as he has another job to go to?? completely different employer.


----------



## aircobra19 (28 Oct 2008)

Are you saying hes only worked two weeks?

You need "At least two years' continuous service with employer" to qualify for redundency. 

[broken link removed]


----------



## ajapale (28 Oct 2008)

aircobra19 said:


> Are you saying hes only worked two weeks?
> 
> You need "At least two years' continuous service with employer" to qualify for redundency.
> 
> [broken link removed]



I think what the op means is that he has to continue working for another two weeks before he get the redundancy.


----------



## aircobra19 (28 Oct 2008)

Ah, that would make sense.


----------



## NiallP (29 Oct 2008)

He will need to fill out a Form RP6. This effectively guillotines the notice period provided for under his Form RP50 (notice of redundancy).

In effect, by filling out the Form RP6, your family member can bring forward their termination date. The notice period set out in the Redundancy Payments Acts is designed to provide a period of time for someone to look for a new job. This provision can be waived by the relevant employee by means of the Form RP6.


----------



## krissovo (29 Oct 2008)

That sounds a bit formal....

Why not speak to the existing employer to see if he could go on Gardening leave (on good faith) if there is no work and still start at the new place.  Tax gets a bit messy depending on your band.


----------



## ajapale (29 Oct 2008)

krissovo said:


> That sounds a bit formal....



The statutory redundancy process is very formal! I would advise you to follow the process to the letter to avoid complications.

As far as I know there is nothing to stop you getting redundacy one day and starting a new job (with a seperate entity) the next.

Are you a member of a trade union? TU's are often very helpfull in situations like this.


----------



## aoc (30 Oct 2008)

no trade union...

he has worked there for over6 years. he has found another job, but his technical finish date would be 14th November per P.45 - so therefore he cannot really start another job as there would be an overlap of prsi contributions....

I suppose I was thinking out loud... got it sorted, redundancy queries section are actually a great help.


----------



## Black Sheep (30 Oct 2008)

If he was made redundant from his job he is entitled to his redundancy. 
The fact that he was lucky enough to get another job immediately is a completely seperate issue and has no bearing on the redundancy situation.
As soon as he gets his P45 he passes it on to his new employer.


----------

